# I shot this buck this evening.... Gonna make for a long night..



## B Hicks (Oct 11, 2010)

I think I had a good hit.... sure looked like my fletching buried just behind the shoulder but never found my arrow... I did find limited blood, and one good spot where blood was coughed up, then it started pouring rain.... Gonna go in tomorrow and comb the area... I swear I think I heard him gasp/cough three times just about 5 minutes after the shot....


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice, good luck and hope you find him.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Goodluck with that hawg!! I hope you find him. I think I would of expected him to be dead before 5 minutes if your arrow was right behind the shoulder up to the fletching. I bet you get him though. I hope to see pics!!


----------



## B Hicks (Oct 11, 2010)

Liv4Rut said:


> Goodluck with that hawg!! I hope you find him. I think I would of expected him to be dead before 5 minutes if your arrow was right behind the shoulder up to the fletching. I bet you get him though. I hope to see pics!!


He may have been quartering to me just a little... If he wheeled or jumped the string, I'm afraid I may have only got one lung..


----------



## wstribrny (Sep 20, 2009)

hot dog! Keep us posted for sure


----------



## fm11nyc (Oct 1, 2009)

good luck man......your not gonna sleep unless you get some ambien..


----------



## leterflyagain (Jul 30, 2011)

U better take some nyquil. Nice buck. Hope you find him.


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

Good luck, I hope you find that beast.


----------



## Native_Hunter (Oct 6, 2010)

Stay positive and get that buck! Good luck!


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

So I take it he stayed on the same pattern to allow you to get a shot at him! I hope you find him


----------



## DTucK (May 19, 2011)

good luck!


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

What part of Kentucky u from? I had a very similar framed buck


----------



## KYFOBSHOOTER (Aug 25, 2011)

best of luck to you. if you think you made a good shot you probably did so stay positive. hes in there just take it slow. dont be discouraged either. i double lunged a good deer last year and watched him walk through a field and then stood hunched up like i gut shot him. there was little blood at the sight so i gave him 4 hours. went back to find him 40 yards from where i shot him with a perfect entry and exit hole. i bet you find him keep us posted. goodluck again


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Man rainy night, I'd be out there after him to follow at least whatever blood I could..
Good Luck


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good Luck!! I would be out there at first light going through there with a fine tooth comb so to speak... Hope to see pics later today!


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been waiting!!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

keep us posted. i though about it till i got to my area and switched the memory card in the camera then i heard the rain off in the distance the it was a all out sprint back to the truck.


----------



## jjdelong10 (Sep 5, 2010)

good luck hope you find him, ive been waitin 2. hoping to see pics in the morning good luck to ya.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Trust you instinct, if you thought you heard him cough, you probably did. Good luck to ya and show us some pics tomorrow.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

good luck on your search


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

You'll find him.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

You heard the death cough!! Hes tryin to clear those lungs. He wont be far,hope you get him in the AM>>Good luck!!


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

I am all choked up thinking about having to wait overnight while the rain destorys blood evidence! I am both happy and sad I am not you 

Good hunting, I bet you find him.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

He's a freak, hope you get him.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Dec 31, 2010)

good luck buddy hope to see some pics soon


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Man I just off a track job here in Ky also, thankfully we found him just before the rain set in. Best of luck with him!


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Thats one heck of a corn pile...good job hope you find him


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

If he was coughing he is a dead deer! Good luck in your search.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

good luck with your search hope you find him


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## titansfan2104 (Jul 15, 2011)

oh nice onee..... long night for sure!! good luck!!


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

Sure hope you find him, that looks like a great Deer. Good luck.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

Man I hope u get him post pics asap!! I wish I lived close to you I would help u find him


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Man I hope you find him. 
Good Luck. Keep us posted. Great buck


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

That's a nice buck! Hope you find him. Stay positive.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

awesome buck was waiting to hear something from you. Glad you got a shot at him now hoping to see a pic of you with him in the morning.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Time to go get your buck, and a real nice one at that!


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

Go get'em.


----------



## jjc1974us (Jan 28, 2008)

Good Luck man... Go get him. Pics later today for sure.


----------



## NKYBOWHUNTER (Jul 21, 2004)

Good luck finding him today! I would offer a hand if you lived closer!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Good luck. Wish I could help instead of going to work...


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hope you find him! post pics when you find him


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck with the recovery. Congrats on the monster.

Tapping Roll Tide Roll all summer long!


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Good luck man. Marking this for later so i can see the pics.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

suns coming up wipe the tired out of those sleepless eyes and go get that buck. 



Good luck ill be waiting on pics in a bit.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Ahhhhhh................ with this thread, archery season has officially started on AT.

Good luck finding him man. I have faith


----------



## bowhunterjoeb1 (Feb 16, 2010)

you will find him.sounds like a good hit


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Be sure to post a pic when you find him!!


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

any word yet?


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

good luck man! hope you find him soon. You did the right thing backing out.


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

He's a dead deer! Just take your time and remain confident and you'll find him.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

This thread has made my stomach upset lol, I got butterflies bad!!! Updates please???


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

sub


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Definitely watching this post for the "success pics"!!!!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I no i wouldn't have slept nice buck for sure good luck.


----------



## GeeQ (Nov 5, 2009)

Good luck this morning. That's a stud.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Good luck!! Great deer


----------



## steeld3_4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Good Luck! When you posted the pics last week of this buck, I was hoping to see some after pics!


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

good luck, hope you find him


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Nyquil my foot. I would have had to take a handful of Tylenol PM to sleep after shooting that deer. Hope to see pics soon......


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Good luck, hope you find him!


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a buck do that last year in Illinois... Quartering to me slightly, put the arrow right behind shoulder and he ran about 50 yards. He stood there for 5 minutes couching and couching. Then he just walked away... Found him about 20 yards past that. Double lung, just didnt want to die. It was a cool experience, definatly showed how tough these deer are..


----------



## Septicsam (Sep 4, 2006)

Good luck! Hope you find him!


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Good luck man. Ill say a prayer for you. I hope ya get him. Stay positive and stay at it till ya get him. If ya have to bring some extra eyes in, start callin family and friends. Dont be ashamed, its all part of the hunt.


----------



## dsking (Aug 8, 2008)

that's a monster deer! can't wait to hear the story. Good luck.


----------



## saum1 (Jun 5, 2005)

Great deer, best of luck finding him

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Good luck finding him. Take your time and look the area over really well, does'nt sound like he would be very far with the shot you described.

I was hoping you'd get a shot on him after seeing your other thread..... way to get it done.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm pullin for ya Hicks! Hopefully all of us that have been watching this unfold on here and the ky forum will get to see pics of you with the big boy. Good luck man.


----------



## jayyohe (Mar 24, 2009)

Good luck brother - hope you find that PIG - keep us posted


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Good luck.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hope you find him this morning. He can't be too far if he was trying to clear his lungs. He laid down somewhere with in 100 yards and drowned on his own blood last night. Now the grown up version of a Easter Egg Hunt begins. He is there you just gotta find him. Best of luck!!!!!!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

fingers crossed


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Maybe he was just chocking on some corn?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

old Graybeard said:


> Maybe he was just chocking on some corn?


You aint right man...LOL


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

good luck finding him this morning, cant wait to see pics of him!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good luck brother can not wait to see a few pictures of him. Sounds like you made a good shot.


----------



## nanuke22 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck!! I can't wait to see pic's


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

awaiting the update........


----------



## Shedstomper (Oct 10, 2007)

It's still raining in the east, Hope you have found him already. Sound slike a good hit. Hang in there. Standing by for the hero pics. Good luck.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

That's an awesome buck, hope you find him.


----------



## Black ice777 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hope you find him want to see pics


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

You got him buddy, hope you comb the area really well!!! I want to see you with that buck, he's a stud!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck finding him,...awesome buck,...what broadhead did you use?


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

get a tracking dog if you dont find him right away. if its legal there


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

You'll find 'em.. If you felt good about the shot, then you put it where you wanted it.. he didnt go too far.


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

We are waiting on the pics we all know you have found him we believe in you!!! we want pics with you holding that beast!!


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hope to see some pics of you and the deer shortly.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Sounds like you made a good hit... Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

The anticipation is killin me!!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

CMON!!!! get us some pictures!!!


----------



## HuntingMark1983 (Jan 5, 2011)

darn sign online to get some success stories of deer so far this year and I get this!?!? I just wanted a picture or two to get me out of the degected mood now i'm on pins and needles...crap! Good luck man....if you dont find him right away get a roll of tp from the last place you saw/tracked blood to last night and start doing circles in 10 yard gaps hanging tp on branches as you go so you know where you have been...you will find him just stay positive


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

hope you find him GOOD luck


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Still waitin. Come on man...


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

Still waiting.

Ala Archer


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

old Graybeard said:


> Maybe he was just chocking on some corn?


That's it.:wink:


----------



## TJohnson (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

good luck, we're all waiting to hear the good news


----------



## jmohunts (Jan 13, 2010)

If you heard coughing, hes tits up, you did whats best, always safer than pushing, had many a person tell me they hit him right behind the front shoulder, half mile later still going, not to say that is what happened just saying, And someone "prayed" for you so, your guaranteed to find him, Please Step Away From The Bible, jk.... Cant wait to see pics , Good Luck


----------



## mnbowhunter23 (Jan 14, 2009)

good luck man hope to see some pictures posted soon!


----------



## bte0816 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have been hoping you get this deer since your first thread. I hope to see the pics of him in you hands by lunch! Good luck


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

Hopefully you have him by now. Let's see some pics.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

tag


----------



## ColoCompound (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice looking deer. Here is to hoping you find him!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

old Graybeard said:


> Maybe he was just chocking on some corn?


Too funny...I thought exact same thing after seeing that pic...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck, I will be watching this thread all day.


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Thats a great buck. I hope all goes well with you finding him man.


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

Holy hell good luck bud, I will being watching this like a women and her soaps!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Were all waiting..........


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like you made a good hit, you will find him! Can't wait for pictures! Was he still in velvet or hard horned when you shot him?


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

1st thread of the year like this........here we go:beer:


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Got back on hoping to see some pics of that beast. Go get him already!!!


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

Man i just read through all the post hoping to see some pics of him on the ground lol.. Good luck man hope to see some pics later on today!!


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

Cant wait for pictures..... Now im gonna go shoot my bow so i can get unglued from this thread for a while. Good luck


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

sounds like he isn't too far away!

find him and give us pics!


----------



## PSEXS (Apr 30, 2010)

I've checked this thread like 15 times this morning hoping to see something, good luck buddy!


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hurry up already. I think a few people are waiting.;-)


----------



## HardCore85 (Sep 6, 2011)

in for updates and pictures


----------



## bogeyrider63 (Aug 17, 2006)

HardCore85 said:


> in for updates and pictures


me also


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

anything yet?????


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Man there are alot of folks following this recovery attempt. Hope it turns out well for Hicks.


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

Sounds like a good shot, good luck.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hopefully it didn't rain to hard so there is some sign left.


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Backstrapz said:


> Hopefully it didn't rain to hard so there is some sign left.


Problem is it rained all night across most of the state. =(


----------



## TRAVISTLM (Mar 7, 2009)

Good luck man, That is a great buck. We are all pulling for ya and waiting for those pics!


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Find that buck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

^^ a few yes...maybe he could get a tracking dog? I have a link to a local one that I keep on hand...they say they have found several after a rain.


----------



## ncorry (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't wait.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

good luck


----------



## 257wby (Jul 18, 2011)

Bring in the hounds!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck on that buck love that droptine


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive been in your shoes, look everywhere,..slow and methodical,..


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

in for update too. Most of these threads do not end well though. Hope this one is different. Heck of a buck


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

What a stud. Good luck man. Can't wait to see pictures of you sitting behind him!


----------



## dsking (Aug 8, 2008)

Are you STILL looking?


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

If he lives anywhere near where I do in kentucky it will be tough tracking anything, IT has poured for 3 days strait here and is just now starting to let up.


----------



## leftyshot (Mar 16, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

in for the updates.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Wellllllllllllllllllll...... we're waiting.................... fingers crossed too...


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice deer, I sure hope ya find him!


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

hopefully your taking pictures right now!


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm pullin for you boss!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

bdman said:


> hopefully your taking pictures right now!


yea and maybe a few :darkbeer: too!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Sounds like a dead deer to me! I was just looking at your other thread wondering if you got a shot. Good luck finding that beast!!!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

in for the update and best of luck on getting that stud in the truck!


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Hope you find him. 

Updates???


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Any info yet??????


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Nothing yet? High Noon almost.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

When I have heard em gasp three times real loud like that, they are dead right there.


----------



## TWright33 (Dec 8, 2009)

I hoped to find pictures of you hilding the deer towards the end of this thread. Geeeze this is killing me


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

Come on man. We're pulling for yah


----------



## passinthru82 (May 8, 2010)

Update please.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

hopefully he has a smartphone and can post up from the field


----------



## sdbowhunter1972 (Feb 5, 2010)

Everyone is waiting on pics!!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Maybe we were forgotten!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's some of your favorite tunes to keep you occupied until he posts pictures...


----------



## j250trx (Sep 4, 2006)

Any luck?


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Good luck, keep looking...


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 17, 2006)

Goodluck hope u find him


----------



## Shaun12 (Feb 25, 2011)

what part of kentucky are you in? if close to christian county i dont mind lending a extra set of eyes, let me know.


B Hicks said:


> I think I had a good hit.... sure looked like my fletching buried just behind the shoulder but never found my arrow... I did find limited blood, and one good spot where blood was coughed up, then it started pouring rain.... Gonna go in tomorrow and comb the area... I swear I think I heard him gasp/cough three times just about 5 minutes after the shot....


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope you find him


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Update! Update!

Dawg


----------



## kboyer21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Good luck! can't wait to see him!


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Man i keep checking this thread hoping for something. I bet ive refreshed my cpu about a 10000 times this morning.


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

What a stud! Hope you find him. Goodluck!


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

guys, if he hasnt found him yet, then he's still looking, if he has found him, he's probably taking pictures, skinning, cleaning, showing him off, etc., give the man some time. Believe me, if i shot that deer, i wouldnt rush home to post up here about it, although im sure as soon as he gets back, he'll update us.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

in for the update


----------



## hillbillykennel (Nov 17, 2006)

nothing yet? The suspence is killing me!!!! Did i spell suspence right,i dont think so,lol


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

he needs AT on his phone so he can keep us updated.


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

I cant believ you even knew where to find that video you posted good lord!


----------



## kboyer21 (Dec 11, 2008)

I think this thread may be more popular than the playboy model hunter thread!


----------



## desperadoteam (Aug 30, 2011)

Still waiting!! Hope he has him loaded up by now!!!!!!!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

bcfr501 said:


> I cant believ you even knew where to find that video you posted good lord!


admit it, you got up and danced...


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

AmishArcher said:


> admit it, you got up and danced...



Is there a camera in my office?? LOL


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Smartphone.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Might be a long drag out. Hope he's not too embarrassed to come back on and tell us if he lost it.


----------



## soloslayer (Sep 2, 2006)

^^ Backstrapz, best avatar ever.. Goodluck finding that bruiser!


----------



## hayseed (Oct 4, 2004)

Anyone got his number to give him a call?


----------



## Ranger690 (Jul 6, 2003)

Good luck! Waiting on Great news from you.

Dayton


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Maybe we should send out a search party....


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! Eager Beavers here. LMAO :darkbeer:


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Where's he at man?! Let's see that buck.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

In for the ride. Good luck!


----------



## HuntingMark1983 (Jan 5, 2011)

its unreal how into someone elses deer we can be...i've been following this since i signed on at work this morning....what a deer!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

THIS is why you dont post about shooting a deer until it is in your hands!


----------



## Chasing_bone (Sep 14, 2009)

Come on already post the pictures!!


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well did you find him?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Finally . . . a post that generates more immediate response than the "Do you know any Playboy models who are bowhunters?" thread. I knew this bunch had their priorities straight . . . . .


----------



## dsking (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes. No patience for this. I'm seriously unproductive at work now. Good luck......and HURRY up


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Great looking deer! hope you find him!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

NY911 said:


> THIS is why you dont post about shooting a deer until it is in your hands!


my thoughts exactly


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

could you imagine if it had a playboy model AND a huge buck shot?!?!? I bet it would crash the site!


----------



## scottk517 (Sep 22, 2008)

Come on and find that deer!


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

hope you found it. waiting to hear and see pictures.


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

nothing?!?! come on!!!


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

God, i hope this was a joke.. That would be so funny to have all you guys on pins and needles about somone elses deer. I mean, damn, you think his life revolves around AT??? This website would be the last thing on my brain had i arrowed that buck. You guys need to sit back with a cold beer and chill.


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

RackAssasin said:


> God, i hope this was a joke.. That would be so funny to have all you guys on pins and needles about somone elses deer. I mean, damn, you think his life revolves around AT??? This website would be the last thing on my brain had i arrowed that buck. You guys need to sit back with a cold beer and chill.


that dont allow drinking where i work....


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

Cold beer / (soda of choice).


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

tried a sprite... it ain't workin!!!


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

hayseed said:


> Anyone got his number to give him a call?


Creep


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I would be doing the happy dance for at least 8 hours after shooting that brute. You guys might be waiting a while! LOL. WHERE ARE THE PICS DANGIT?!?HAHAHA :wink:


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm going insane waiting for opening day here on Saturday. So yes, hearing of an average joe having good fortune on a great buck has me VERY interested. Really hoping he is holding a set of horns right now.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> tried a sprite... it ain't workin!!!


lol..


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Roskoes said:


> Finally . . . a post that generates more immediate response than the "Do you know any Playboy models who are bowhunters?" thread. I knew this bunch had their priorities straight . . . . .


lmfao so true.

cant wait for an update!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Hope ya find him ..


----------



## Josh Wright (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in for the thread.....hope he finds him or he's going to be sick.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a feeling this thread is gonna end well.....that deer is dead........I hope anyways LOL


----------



## wapster (Apr 4, 2008)

Nobody yelling BBD !!!! and now the Nascar race is rain delayed.....can it get any worse???????? lol j/k Dont have a heart attack draggin hiim out, he prolly weighs 600 lbs. with all that corn in him.....


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

ny911 said:


> this is why you dont post about shooting a deer until it is in your hands!



x 1000


----------



## Stickin Em (May 24, 2006)

Weeeeeeeell?


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

well, after reading through 7 pages of responses, I guess I'll have to subscribe to see the ending...


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hope you find him!!


----------



## Chasing_bone (Sep 14, 2009)

already subscribed...LOL


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

Good luck !!


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Seems liek this east coast rain is not doing Mr. Hicks any favor.........staying tuned


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

I think if we all post more frequently, it'll get him to update the thread


----------



## Hoytjay (Oct 21, 2009)

hoyt3 said:


> I think if we all post more frequently, it'll get him to update the thread


sounds good!!!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

agreed


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

off topic but why does Jr's car suck today at atlanta?


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

The suspense is killing us! Hope this has a happy ending....


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

hoyt3 said:


> I think if we all post more frequently, it'll get him to update the thread


I agree- here goes! 

Can you tell its still early season? Come October this thing falls to page three in an hour or two (maybe longer since its such a beast), but since 90% of us cant be in the woods right now we are glued to our computers!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

NY911 said:


> THIS is why you dont post about shooting a deer until it is in your hands!


I agree with you.


----------



## bowhunter727 (Apr 16, 2010)

So 8 pages of nothing and still going hmmm i smell consperacy lol


----------



## Hunter20 (Sep 15, 2010)

good luck


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

binney59 said:


> i agree- here goes!
> 
> Can you tell its still early season? Come october this thing falls to page three in an hour or two (maybe longer since its such a beast), but since 90% of us cant be in the woods right now we are glued to our computers!


bingo!!!!


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Subscribed...


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Binney59 said:


> I agree- here goes!
> 
> Can you tell its still early season? Come October this thing falls to page three in an hour or two (maybe longer since its such a beast), but since 90% of us cant be in the woods right now we are glued to our computers!


sooo agree with you...I can't stand being on the outside looking in!


----------



## twilson30 (Aug 8, 2011)

Did he ever say what part of Kentucky?


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

This is driving me insane;(


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Im wanting to go hunting so bad I think I may leave work today and get a hunting game for the cpu!!! I cant stand it. Oct 1 cant get here soon enough. Then this is just killing me!!!!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

i'm just that bored at work lol


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Clark8907 said:


> Im wanting to go hunting so bad I think I may leave work today and get a hunting game for the cpu!!! I cant stand it. Oct 1 cant get here soon enough. Then this is just killing me!!!!


It doesnt help.

Trust me....


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

I mean I have done everything I can hunting related before the season opens. I even rearranged and cleaned the mancave just so I could be doing something related to hunting. I got all the clothes folded in totes with scent wafers and everything. Just waiting for my chance to post a thread of me and my deer.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

hoyt3 said:


> I think if we all post more frequently, it'll get him to update the thread


Ok I'll post something. Has he found it yet?


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe the bucks buddies beat the hell out of him when he went to go look for him. It could happen....


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Clark8907 said:


> I mean I have done everything I can hunting related before the season opens. I even rearranged and cleaned the mancave just so I could be doing something related to hunting. I got all the clothes folded in totes with scent wafers and everything. Just waiting for my chance to post a thread of me and my deer.


Grab a good spotting scope and find a nice perch to sit and watch the hunting area you are going to be in.


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Seriously! Still nothing!?!


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Im' in


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

not looking good. Dudes gonna be surprised when he sees how his thread took off


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> i'm just that bored at work lol


I need your job!


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Grab a good spotting scope and find a nice perch to sit and watch the hunting area you are going to be in.


I have actually thought about going an sitting in the stand and just seeing what I see. THe only thing I can do is contine to go put out the yella acorns. Its too dry to plant any plots here right now. Thats going to hurt us for rifle season. Lanes may not get planted this year unless we get some rain.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dang still no update. Been following this thread since early morning too. I am now changing the name of this thread to the deer opera thread....stay tuned till tomorrow folks.....Cause if was me I would ride that buck all over the place with a few bags of ice in the gutted belly showing him off.


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope he finds it.


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

*** UPDATE ***


The update is that there is still no update. 

Continue.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

itallushrt said:


> *** UPDATE ***
> 
> 
> The update is that there is still no update.
> ...


LMAO hilarious


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

i heard he found him.




...not really.


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

I hope he has found it, but if he hasn't found it by now he probably is not going to find it. Maybe he has and is justi showing it off. I know I would be, but I would have let all you guys know what was going on.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

mshred said:


> i heard he found him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. had he found him there would be pics on At by now..dude is probably sick about hitting that deer and not finding it


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Where is this guy at with his buck......lol.



Tim


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

I guarantee you if we all just left this thread and stopped worrying about it, he would post he found it. Thts how it always works.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

We will be seeing a lot of threads like this in the coming months...


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

itallushrt said:


> *** UPDATE ***
> 
> 
> The update is that there is still no update.
> ...


lol


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Paging Mr. Hicks...Paging Mr. Hicks......lol

Seriously though I hope he found it.



Tim


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

that buck ate so much corn that when he ran off the speed he was running converted him into a taco shell. i suggest looking for him next to a tomato plantation.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Posting on AT would be the LAST thing I would be thinking about if I shot that thing. Give the dude some time! :wink:


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Are we there yet, are we there yet, are we there yet, are we there yet!

Geez come on with it now, I have been watching it since last night when he posted!


----------



## Edge 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

258 gut hooked archers on the edge of their seats...

(getting ready to throw the BS flag)


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Check your corn pile, he is probably there eating. Just kidding. Hope you find him.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Kiss of death


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Rupypug said:


> Check your corn pile, he is probably there eating. Just kidding. Hope you find him.


lol


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Some of you guys need to realize that if the rain washed the blood trail away, it's going to take a lot of time to grid search, especially if he's hunting a very large tract of land. A lot of you guys that are throwing a fit that he hasn't responded yet are the same ones who would tell him to get off Archerytalk and look for his deer if he had posted that he hasn't found it yet. Give the man some time and, God willing, he'll find this buck. Hopefully this story will end with a picture of a big smile and a large deer.


----------



## Schlep (Jun 17, 2011)

First season on AT and if this is how it's gonna be I think I'm gonna quit! I can feel my blood pressure rising....this could be dangerous...I'm feeling dizzy...help!


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Beamen123 said:


> Some of you guys need to realize that if the rain washed the blood trail away, it's going to take a lot of time to grid search, especially if he's hunting a very large tract of land. A lot of you guys that are throwing a fit that he hasn't responded yet are the same ones who would tell him to get off Archerytalk and look for his deer if he had posted that he hasn't found it yet. Give the man some time and, God willing, he'll find this buck. Hopefully this story will end with a picture of a big smile and a large deer.


you are right I would be looking for my deer. I am also pretty srue I would be giving updates as well. Just to say hey you know this is what is going on or this what Ive seen just something because I would not want people to be on edge all day long.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> Posting on AT would be the LAST thing I would be thinking about if I shot that thing. Give the dude some time! :wink:


 agreed.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck - we're all waiting.....

Joe


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

TH30060X said:


> agreed.


Apparently it wasnt the last thing he was thinking about after he shot the deer. So you know if it was the last thing he was thinking about he wouldnta started the thread. If he didnt want people to be curious he should have waited until he found it to give us the story.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

This was posted on the KY site http://www.kentuckyhunting.net/foru...long-night.......&p=2037075645#post2037075645


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Clark8907 said:


> you are right I would be looking for my deer. I am also pretty srue I would be giving updates as well. Just to say hey you know this is what is going on or this what Ive seen just something because I would not want people to be on edge all day long.


For all we know he doesn't have a smartphone that allows him to get on Archerytalk and just may have been looking for his deer all day and hasn't been back home since. You just never know. If I were in his shoes and haven't found my deer yet, I wouldn't go back home just to update people on Archerytalk. I'm going to exhaust all of my options.


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

9 pages and nothing.... i thought for sure somewhere in that mess would be a picture with some blood in it! good luck to the OP


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

dang, not looking good, you would think there would be some kind of update by now


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks dac!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

dac said:


> this was posted on the ky site http://www.kentuckyhunting.net/foru...long-night.......&p=2037075645#post2037075645


*niceee hope he finds it*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

There was an update on the KY Hunting website from him.

*Today 01:18 PM #53 B Hicks 
View Profile View Forum Posts 

8 Pointer Join Date:Sep 2006
Location:Garrard County, KY
Posts:912 
My friend said the rain would actually help with the dog picking up the scent from the blood trail... Although the blood is gone, the scent should remain.. I still feel good about the shot... Thanks everyone for thinking of me... I will keep you posted. I do have a pic of a nice 140s buck that one of my buddies shot yesterday....*


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Ok well on the Kentucky site it said he didnt find the deer and is going back tomorrow with dogs. Im not a genius or anything, but a 2 day old trail after rain, i dnt see a dog picking up very much scent. A buck of that quality I would have looked until I couldnt look anymore regardless of how thick it was. That really sucks!


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

^Haha Buncha stalkers round here..


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

OHH man this thread took off while i was at work....goodluck bud


----------



## damienh (Sep 6, 2011)

The suspense is unbearable. Would be a sweet one.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm very good at finding dead deer. If the OP still hasn't found it by Friday get in touch with me.


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

I was there looking this morning. The area the deer ran toward is, as noted, very thick. It was logged a few years ago and the brush/briars and tree tops are 8-10 feet high and so thick you have to force your way through. This, coupled with steady hard rain all morning made for less than prime searching conditions. Five of us criss crossed the area for hours. Our hope with the dog is that she can work through the huge thicket and smell the dead deer more than an actual tracking job. We have not given up and will keep searching the in the upcoming days/weeks for any sign of the deer.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Dang another epic thread from this fella. 

Good luck buddy!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

I was soo stuck on this thread till i just found a plump freakin tick stuck in my arm, tried to pull him out gently and he ripped in half. Now the head is stuck in my arm and I have a freakin migraine. still hope he finds it but I hope I don't have Lyme disease more.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Clark8907 said:


> you are right I would be looking for my deer. I am also pretty srue I would be giving updates as well. Just to say hey you know this is what is going on or this what Ive seen just something because I would not want people to be on edge all day long.


That is surely a cart full of horse manure


----------



## DEOrmiston (Aug 21, 2009)

The other site was updated over 2.5 hours ago. With all the interest and well wishing going on here, an update would be nice. Good luck.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Daybreak tomorrow sit at an elevated position and listen and observe for coyotes,crows,hawks. About 1000am the buzzards should be flying and should have it pinpointed by 1300. Keep in mind there is a chance the deer is still alive and one lunged.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Best of luck to the OP. Great deer and I can relate to the emotions that you are feeling right now. It happens to most of us at some point or another. Chin up and just do the best that you can. 

I will add... if any of you can honestly say that you would stop tracking/ looking so that you could update this thread and keep the AT Nation from fretting. That is ridiculous. If I have a deer down, this forum is the last of my worries.


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, I thought everyone was just kidding around on this thread, but it looks like some of you really are losing it! I think people were just saying stuff to be funny but others have now jumped on them as if they were being serious. Hang in there people hopefully he will find the deer!


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

Clark8907 said:


> Ok well on the Kentucky site it said he didnt find the deer and is going back tomorrow with dogs. Im not a genius or anything, but a 2 day old trail after rain, i dnt see a dog picking up very much scent. A buck of that quality I would have looked until I couldnt look anymore regardless of how thick it was. That really sucks!


Just any dog may have some trouble with it, but a trained blood tracking dog will pick up much more scent than you realize. Rain is really not the factor most people think it is to a trained hound. I used to think the same thing till I began learning how to train my own dog. The dog will be the great equalizer if he has some tracking experience. My money is on the dog.


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Some of the people on here need to freaking relax. People cant even joke around and ahve fun on here because some people take everything so serious. Crap like this is why I usually dont post a thing. Some of you guys should really grow up and stop being so damn hateful in your old age. Take another blood pressure pill and chill.


----------



## danimal7802 (Nov 29, 2004)

Clark8907 said:


> Ok you tell me how he would get ridiculed? You tell me being you know everything what I said to the man would upset him? I am so happy people on AT speak on other people behalf. I gave my opinion on the dogs because I have been in the same boat before. I think I have every right to be entightled to my opinion. It was not giving the man ****. I am so very sorry my opinions offened you. I think I can do and say what I please. If I want to tell and give updates allday I can. Once again my own opinions.


You are worth reading this thread regardless if he finds the deer or not lol.

Good luck to the OP.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

pentail said:


> I was there looking this morning. The area the deer ran toward is, as noted, very thick. It was logged a few years ago and the brush/briars and tree tops are 8-10 feet high and so thick you have to force your way through. This, coupled with steady hard rain all morning made for less than prime searching conditions. Five of us criss crossed the area for hours. Our hope with the dog is that she can work through the huge thicket and smell the dead deer more than an actual tracking job. We have not given up and will keep searching the in the upcoming days/weeks for any sign of the deer.


That sucks... sorry it isn't going smoother for him... keep us posted.. Hope he finds it...


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Clark8907 said:


> Some of the people on here need to freaking relax. People cant even joke around and ahve fun on here because some people take everything so serious. Crap like this is why I usually dont post a thing. Some of you guys should really grow up and stop being so damn hateful in your old age. Take another blood pressure pill and chill.


Can you please give us updates on your high blood pressure?


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

DEOrmiston said:


> The other site was updated over 2.5 hours ago. With all the interest and well wishing going on here, an update would be nice. Good luck.


no more updates for today, waiting on the search dog to come in. We looked hard today, the rain has washed away all sign. Hoping the dog can find "dead" in the big thicket tomorrow. If the dog has no luck, another grid search will follow.


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Lol...well last time I checked it wasn't very high, but if any of you have some pills to lower it I may need it after some of the da people on here.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow what a very unfortunate and dissapointing read. 

I wish you the absolute very best OP....you'll be in my prayers!

I went through the same thing last year on my Kansas hunt. Only my shot had been way better than I thought and we found him in the first half hour...was very lucky on that one. 

GL!!! Don't give up bro...keep on walking that thicket...you will smell him real good by Thursday. It will be the sweetest smell you have ever smelled if that's how you find him!


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

you can tell deer season's right around the corner for #1.) the number of people on the hunting forums have overtaken the regulary archery side of the forums again, and #2.) everyone is all uptight and just ready to kill something! lol


----------



## Schlep (Jun 17, 2011)

If there are coyotes in the area I would sit tonight after dark for a while and listen....when they find food they will signal to others to come and eat.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Dean Bower said:


> I'm very good at finding dead deer. If the OP still hasn't found it by Friday get in touch with me.


Dean, Good to see you back and posting. I've been praying a lot for you and your family.

Now, to the OP; hang in there and don't give up. God of all, give these young men the insight, wisdom and guidance to find this deer.


----------



## mike 04 gt (Sep 2, 2009)

great buck, and good luck on the find


----------



## Vdrumright (Feb 4, 2008)

Hope you find it..........


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Laying all crap aside, I really do hope you find the deer. Hopefully the dog you are getting will be able to pick something up on this buck. I would be completely sick. I lot one last year and couldnt pick up anything with a dog and we had blood. It was supposedly a trained dog, but when we let her out she went the opposite direction than where the blood was going. Maybe if you can just get the dog in the general area he can just find the dead deer. I was just bsing about posting while searching, some people took it too heart and got a little but heart, but I would be looking for my deer very hard. If I was close I would come help you look for that awesome buck. I will be praying for you tonight and hopefully my prayers and I am sure your prayers will get answered.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Little bit of everything in this one.

Hopefully OP finds his deer.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Bummer.


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Some of these guys need to get laid and drink a beer. Amazes me how just about every thread can become an argument.


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

NCBowhunter84 said:


> Some of these guys need to get laid and drink a beer. Amazes me how just about every thread can become an argument.


I will be getting both in about 5 hours whenever I get off.


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

Clark8907.....for the record, i wasn't trying to "correct" you in any way about the dog.....hope you didn't take it that way. I was just sharing some of my experiences with some of these hounds. it is amazing what some of these dogs can do with conditions i would have never thought they could have picked up anything. Mine is NOWHERE near that point, but a well trained blood dog can be worth a mint in a situation like the OP is in.


----------



## buckstalker17 (Sep 5, 2011)

Update the great elusive buck stopped at my aunt's house and asked for a bandaid !!!!!!!!! Had that happen 2 years ago I shot him wasn't sure so I let him sit till morning got up it had snowed 6" lost all tracks I feel his pain.


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

I see vacations on the horizon.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I feel for you man, the weather didn't give you any breaks either. I lost one last year, it really sucks to lose a nice buck.


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

its got rowdy in here real quick! lol makes work go buy fast! :darkbeer:


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

:box: :grouphug:


----------



## corypetras (Jun 29, 2011)

what a buck, i hope u find him. post a pic when u do


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

Clark8907 said:


> I will be getting both in about 5 hours whenever I get off.


post of the day right there


----------



## dmccullough59 (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck I feel for you


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

wow guys start a new thread, no one wants to read through all this BS for an update about a solid buck. take it somewhere else please, to the OP sorry to hear about your luck today, hang tough and keep looking, more than likely he's within 500 yards of your stand. if all else fails wait for the aerial search team (scavenger birds) to find it but its still early for that. Good luck you've got a lot of ppl pulling for you.


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hahahaha. Some people huh!? Probably not the best idea to PM that guy. Backfire. Good luck on finding the deer. It's a beauty.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Keep it on topic folks. Anymore issues will result in infractions.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow what a very unfortunate and dissapointing read.
> 
> I wish you the absolute very best OP....you'll be in my prayers!
> 
> ...


This, I know that smell. Wish i didnt,...but i do.


----------



## JonathanGlass (Mar 1, 2009)

You may still be fine, last year I grazed a doe(my fault) and I decided to wait til the next day to go look for her. It rained that night so I didn't have high hopes, I went about 150 yards away from where I shot her and found blood like crazy, remember it rained the night before, and I followed that blood trail til it ended in a pond, I never did find her and I believe she's still alive.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

pentail said:


> no more updates for today, waiting on the search dog to come in. We looked hard today, the rain has washed away all sign. Hoping the dog can find "dead" in the big thicket tomorrow. If the dog has no luck, another grid search will follow.


good luck - 

Joe


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

8pm tonite, I can see hear my wife already:

wife: Are you on Archerytalk _AGAIN_??? Don't buy anything this time.

Me: Yes dear I am but this time its different, all us ATers are following this one 11 page thread of this guy who shot this monster buck last night and is right this moment still in field trying to find it. Its rivetting really, almost like when you are watching Dancing with the Stars.

Seriously though, I hope you find that buck. If I lived closer I'd come out and help. Nothing like a good night drag!


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

i don't know why the OP would want anyone in his honey hole. just my $.02


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

any nearby water source? would be a good place to search, dead deer float,...about 20% above the surface


----------



## bigwayne17 (May 17, 2011)

This is the most popular thread on at least 3 sites. I sure hope he finds the deer. All I can keep thinking is that he shoulda been using a rage.


----------



## Schlep (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't we all just get along???
Good luck tomorrow OP!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

shec6135 said:


> i don't know why the OP would want anyone in his honey hole. just my $.02


for doe...probably not; for a fork horn...probably not; for an average 8...probably not; for THAT buck....I'm betting he'd take Waddell, T-Bone, Bill Jordon, Lee and Tiffany, Dwight Shue, Primos, the entire staff of the "Professionals" and anyone else who would be willing to help :wink:


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

bigwayne17 said:


> This is the most popular thread on at least 3 sites. I sure hope he finds the deer. All I can keep thinking is that he shoulda been using a rage.


LOL....Now this is the best comment of the day.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

I still hope to see a pic of him posing with his awesome trophy ?!? Good luck in the search..... but remember if ya can't find him..... blame it on a Rage!!! LOL!


----------



## AZ.Hunter8 (Oct 28, 2007)

I check in this afternoon and see this thread! 12 pages!! I thought an AT internet fight broke out! LOL 

But alas.....its just a deer!


----------



## jporter1 (Aug 4, 2011)

To bad for Mr. Hicks, sounds like it was kinda a questionable shot. To bad, both the deer and hunter deserve better. Hope you find him.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Did the OP ever say how far the shot was and what broadhead he was using? Was just reading the other Kentucky thread, with similar results on a 37 yarder. Just wondering.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

hope ya get him, suscribed to se the result.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

there are Wayyyyyy to many of us waiting for our seasons to start.. must have checked this thread 4 times today


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

I bet that velvet is in rough shape about now.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

I am not reading 12 pages!

I wish you luck Hicks.... the OP.


----------



## B Hicks (Oct 11, 2010)

Charman03 said:


> Did the OP ever say how far the shot was and what broadhead he was using? Was just reading the other Kentucky thread, with similar results on a 37 yarder. Just wondering.


Sorry everyone... Have not been on here today... 30 yards, broadside, but he may have quartered too me just a little at the shot. If so, may have only got one lung, but the shot looked good in my eyes... Was using a G5 Montec head.....

I have used Muzzys up until this year, but those Montecs were just flying much better for me with my set up..

By mid afternoon tomorrow, should know something... Thanks again....


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Sandilands said:


> I am not reading 12 pages!
> 
> I wish you luck Hicks.... the OP.


It's good you didnt I did the first 5 pages thinking he would have a picture of a buck buck but nothing then I went to page 10 and read to the end lol.


----------



## deltaoutlaw (Aug 12, 2010)

TauntoHawk said:


> there are Wayyyyyy to many of us waiting for our seasons to start.. must have checked this thread 4 times today


Only four? Slacker.


----------



## Grey Man (May 8, 2011)

B Hicks said:


> By mid afternoon tomorrow, should know something... Thanks again....


Well, good luck, dude, but if you don't know anything 24 hours later that's rather ominous.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

B Hicks said:


> Sorry everyone... Have not been on here today... 30 yards, broadside, but he may have quartered too me just a little at the shot. If so, may have only got one lung, but the shot looked good in my eyes... Was using a G5 Montec head.....
> 
> I have used Muzzys up until this year, but those Montecs were just flying much better for me with my set up..
> 
> By mid afternoon tomorrow, should know something... Thanks again....


Good luck tomorrow, keep us posted.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd be so sick if I didn't find it by now. That buck could have went in any direction, even back in the direction he was heading in the first place. I hope you have better luck with the dogs tomorrow.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Grey Man said:


> Well, good luck, dude, but if you don't know anything 24 hours later that's rather ominous.


Yup,,, I`d still be looking right now.


----------



## hayseed (Oct 4, 2004)

As heated at this has gotten, you would think he shot this at Heartland in Pike County! Lets remember what this started out as.

Best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

This sucks!! I can't believe he didn't find it yet. Unbelievable!! Best of luck tomorrow


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice, hope you recover him! Good luck!


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Lets face it guys, it aint gonna happen. Hate to say it but doesnt look good!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Good luck!! hope you find him!! great looking deer!!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Not even my deer but I feel sick. Darn rain. Good luck man. Hope you find that deer.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

B Hicks said:


> Sorry everyone... Have not been on here today... 30 yards, broadside, but he may have quartered too me just a little at the shot. If so, may have only got one lung, but the shot looked good in my eyes... Was using a G5 Montec head.....
> 
> I have used Muzzys up until Thanks again....


Did the arrow hit the right or left side of the chest?


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

waylonb19 said:


> Not even my deer but I feel sick. Darn rain. Good luck man. Hope you find that deer.


I agree. Its nice to see all the support, we do all have 1 thing in common on here.


----------



## Joe7137 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi ya'all, my name is Joe and I have Hunting Fever and the squirrels just aint cuttin it. lol

Wow what a nice buck, best of luck to you tomorrow finding him.
Oct.2 cant get here soon enough for me.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

twilson30 said:


> Did he ever say what part of Kentucky?


its the central part of ky in the lexington area


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

Stay positive Mr. Hicks, I'm sure he's closer than you think!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Man, I hope ya find him...good luck.


----------



## Booner1331 (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW...great looking buck...good luck finding him tomorrow


----------



## iproarcher12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Goodluck sure hope you find him.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Aylmer (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear the luck so far. Really hope you get him tomorrow. Best of luck.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

B Hicks said:


> Sorry everyone... Have not been on here today... 30 yards, broadside, but he may have quartered too me just a little at the shot. If so, may have only got one lung, but the shot looked good in my eyes... Was using a G5 Montec head.....
> 
> I have used Muzzys up until this year, but those Montecs were just flying much better for me with my set up..
> 
> By mid afternoon tomorrow, should know something... Thanks again....


hope it doesnt take till tomorrow afternoon to find it. The meat will be no good unless he fell into a icebox... good luck and get out early


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Hoping for good news tomorrow!!


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Will check back to see if any good news is posted. Goodluck with the continued search.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I hate to say it, but the odds go down a bunch after 24 hours. Good luck to you!!


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

You'll find him! Best of luck!


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah^


----------



## LA Trapper (Apr 4, 2009)

Clark8907 said:


> Im wanting to go hunting so bad I think I may leave work today and get a hunting game for the cpu!!! I cant stand it. Oct 1 cant get here soon enough. Then this is just killing me!!!!


Clark, ride down to Vernon Parish, they open on September 17th


----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

you will find him man!! keep after him.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

I wish i could help you track him, thats a stud! Good luck.


----------



## cbrock1145 (Aug 15, 2008)

Good luck. He's a brute. Where in KY are you?


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Op if you have any friends that are police officers find out if they know any law enforcement agency that has a cadaver dog. The dogs are trained in Tennessee and find dead bodies by the gases given off during decomposition. I have heard of these dogs being used to find animals that have been dead for several days also. Hope you find him and do not need this but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Bummer, Best of luck in finding the rack tomorrow.


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

good luck to you man, I have a similar situation that I posted too. It bugs the crap out of me. I am in KY too.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Btw is ken the hott new state , their are some hoggs coming out of there.


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

I think KY is one of the top ten states to hunt deer?


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

i would be looking for buzzards. found many that way after a few days.


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

I seen this thread, this morning when it wasn't even a page long!!! Wow!!! Very nice buck indeed, can't blame you if you haven't gotten any shut-eye!!!! Best of luck with your search!!!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Still no luck, huh...I hope you find the dude. Best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

He's there Hicks, did you find your arrow? Good luck in the am


----------



## Hellrazor (Jul 2, 2010)

Hope u find him. thats a gut renching feeling.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

eric schmaus said:


> Lets face it guys, it aint gonna happen. Hate to say it but doesnt look good!


So your saying that if you dont find the animal in the first attempt you give up? I have helped a few buddies find deer on the second day after shooting them. Most have been on the day after, but a few have been two and one was on the third day. Good luck Hciks I hope you find him tomarrow well today now dang third shift.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Again.. Good luck today!! As hard as it will be.. Keep the Faith!!


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

eric schmaus said:


> Lets face it guys, it aint gonna happen. Hate to say it but doesnt look good!


You shoot a deer on my property and call it quits this early, odds are you won't be invited back.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

14 hr old thread and 13 pages of replies already...jesus...

But I will add, I hope you find him. thats a great looking buck, and would be a great mount in the velvet.

I know if it was me and was confident in the hit, A little rain wouldnt have stopped me from finding that guy. I would have called in a vacation day if I needed to.


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Replying so I can follow up.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Teh Wicked said:


> 14 hr old thread and 13 pages of replies already...jesus...
> 
> But I will add, I hope you find him. thats a great looking buck, and would be a great mount in the velvet.
> 
> I know if it was me and was confident in the hit, A little rain wouldnt have stopped me from finding that guy. I would have called in a vacation day if I needed to.


It's well over 24 hours old when you posted....


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Good luck finding him, take some marker stakes with you to mark any blood you can find if any, it helps I know the rain will have done A number on the trail but the markers make it easy to return to last blood if you loose the trail.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

subscribing


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Don't worry Hicks. If you havn't found him by thursday, all you will have to do is follow your nose to the smell and there will be your rack. best of luck.


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

If we left one down for two days in my part of Kentucky the yotes would get it first.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Good luck I'm sure if he is dead the yotes have got it but at least u will find him that way maybe


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I found my '09 buck three days later...It can happen. Good luck


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

^^true, it never ceases to amaze me where they can go. I found my 08 buck a year almost to the day later. Went completely the other way than I was looking.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

joining for the info


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Best of luck.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

still no findy??


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

I really wanna see this buck on the ground


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

flatline said:


> Btw is ken the hott new state , their are some hoggs coming out of there.





ab2 said:


> I think KY is one of the top ten states to hunt deer?


No its not, all made up hype. There are no big deer in KY:wink:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I honestly think that this was just a good year for growing racks in KY. It hasn't ever been this good before. I think we are just at the top of an "up-cycle". I really don't expect next year to be a repeat.

Any info on the recovery?


----------



## Mbrown2858 (Aug 20, 2011)

Good luck on finding him! I'm anxious to see him. Been followng since that first cam pic!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck... hope all works out for you


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Long night he said.......must have meant 3 days.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

snoman4 said:


> Op if you have any friends that are police officers find out if they know any law enforcement agency that has a cadaver dog. The dogs are trained in Tennessee and find dead bodies by the gases given off during decomposition. I have heard of these dogs being used to find animals that have been dead for several days also. Hope you find him and do not need this but it might be worth a try.


My dog would make a good cadaver dog... she finds them when they are nice and ripe.. and then rolls in em...


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

woodsbaby said:


> My dog would make a good cadaver dog... she finds them when they are nice and ripe.. and then rolls in em...


I had an Akita that did that. I couldn't get near that dog for a week. ukey:

Still wishing you luck OP!


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

nothing new? still hope you find him!


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

hope u find him. and dont give up!


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Good Luck


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Still looking for the pics of you and your buck. Hopefully you will find him today.


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

woodsbaby
"My dog would make a good cadaver dog... she finds them when they are nice and ripe.. and then rolls in em..."

Had a female dog that used to love manure in that same way , horses , cattle she didnt mind 
i Guess its like perfume for them to attract other dogs , 

It just adding a splash of CADAVER No. 5 , to smell all purdy for its canine companions.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

any word?


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope you find him soon


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JJ57 (Aug 22, 2005)

TTT What's happening??? Any word yet?


----------



## 1trakryde (Sep 24, 2003)

Good Luck! Stay on him. Great buck.


----------



## Oregonbwhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

I have actually read through every single post on this thread (lost my job so I had the time) and I must say that for the most part you guys have been awesome, it actually renews my faith in AT as it can get pretty negative, but the support everyone is shown by pulling for Hicks is awesome. WAY TO GO GUYS!!!

And Mr. Hicks I know others have said it and mean it just as much as I do that we truly do hope you find your deer, the animal and yourself both deserve it. 

I applaud your diligence to your search. 

OBH


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

This isnt like the "big boy" thread from a season or two ago is it? haha I kid I kid


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Good luck!!! I'm sure your a good tracker, but in case you don't have much experience in tracking, at the last blood sign mark that spot and start making circles at the spot and in the direction that he travelled, big enough that you can see to the inside of your last circle in case he doubles back. I like 10 yds. keep extending your circles until you find him. It may take some time but if you stay the course and the deer is fatally hit you will find him.


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

flatline said:


> Btw is ken the hott new state , their are some hoggs coming out of there.





ab2 said:


> I think KY is one of the top ten states to hunt deer?





scrapejuice said:


> I honestly think that this was just a good year for growing racks in KY. It hasn't ever been this good before. I think we are just at the top of an "up-cycle". I really don't expect next year to be a repeat.
> 
> Any info on the recovery?


this has some warrant... darren warner's article in peterson's bowhunting took the cross-hairs off of illinois, iowa, and ohio and put it right on kentucky claiming they were the best deer state. look it up to see how he came to that conclusion, but eitherway i haven't seen any small deer comming outta KY yet to dis-prove him...:wink: just sayin'


----------



## hoytjbg21 (Oct 15, 2010)

The suspense is killing me... I've checked the thread like 20 times today hahaha


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Ive been checking this one and the kentucky thread just hoping there is a post on there. Hopefully he is taking pictures with his buck and showing off to all the guys right now.


----------



## KY TPR 974 (Oct 21, 2002)

We dont have any good deer here fellas.......  

Like all of you, I"m still waiting to hear..


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

shec6135 said:


> this has some warrant... darren warner's article in peterson's bowhunting *took the cross-hairs off of *illinois, iowa, and *ohio* and put it right on kentucky claiming they were the best deer state. look it up to see how he came to that conclusion, but eitherway i haven't seen any small deer comming outta KY yet to dis-prove him...:wink: just sayin'


I bet you'd like that wouldn't you.

KY has produced some real nice bucks this earlys season, but its along way from being OH, IL, or IA.


----------



## P.Fleek (Jun 15, 2009)

KY TPR 974 said:


> We dont have any good deer here fellas.......
> 
> ..


thats right!


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Oregonbwhunter said:


> I have actually read through every single post on this thread (lost my job so I had the time) and I must say that for the most part you guys have been awesome, it actually renews my faith in AT as it can get pretty negative, but the support everyone is shown by pulling for Hicks is awesome. WAY TO GO GUYS!!!
> 
> And Mr. Hicks I know others have said it and mean it just as much as I do that we truly do hope you find your deer, the animal and yourself both deserve it.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## crazy (Oct 2, 2007)

bn watchn this thread like the other guys hope'n for the good new and waitn on the PICS


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Keep the faith bro! We want pics!


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Just in..heard OP found him with the tracking dog....


----------



## BUSCHY (Sep 6, 2011)

I can't keep checking this. Somebody message me how it turns our....:user:


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

How did u hear he found it charman


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Doesn't look good huh.........


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Charman03 said:


> Just in..heard OP found him with the tracking dog....


Come on, we need to know MORE!!!! :wink:


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Good luck! I hope ya got him in ur hands right now!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Man alive this thing is still going! Hope to see some pictures soon!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Dont come here and say he found it without some details!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> Dont come here and say he found it without some details!


Why not, there was a post yesterday that he didn't find it without any details for a while. Give them some time, afterall, I have about 36 hours invested in seeing this beast dead, what's a little more time?


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

This is ridiculous, I'm checking like every 20 minutes on my phone!!


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

Thatmichhunter said:


> This is ridiculous, I'm checking like every 20 minutes on my phone!!


You and me both!


----------



## Bmanges (Dec 28, 2010)

Guess I'm in too... Damn it!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Charman03 said:


> Just in..heard OP found him with the tracking dog....


This wouldn't be funny if it was a joke, so let me be the first to say CONGRATS!!! on not giving up, and getting yourself a really nice buck.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

scrapejuice said:


> I bet you'd like that wouldn't you.
> 
> KY has produced some real nice bucks this earlys season, but its along way from being OH, IL, or IA.


Kentucky is where the big ones are!


----------



## mikez1994 (Dec 14, 2010)

checked this thread many times today between seeing patients...people think i'm crazy....good luck man you probably have hundreds of people pulling for you to find him


----------



## Joe7137 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thatmichhunter said:


> This is ridiculous, I'm checking like every 20 minutes on my phone!!


I've been checking in so often today, my phone is almost dead for a second time.

On a side note... my wife called me today sayin she's decided she wants to get a bow and learn to shoot/hunt.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

chaded said:


> Kentucky is where the big ones are!


oh no they aren't.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

grrrrrr Im getting anxious for you. Good luck Im rootin 4 u!


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Charman03 said:


> Just in..heard OP found him with the tracking dog....


I hope this is true. Ive spent a few sleepless nights and some dark to dark days trying to recover lost game. It happens to all of us.


----------



## corypetras (Jun 29, 2011)

i have been checking this way to much to see if he got it, i hope we see pics soon


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

You know if he found it and posts picks there will be at least another 5 pages lol.


----------



## Mdbowhunter2413 (Mar 27, 2007)

Good luck hope you found him. cant wait to hear the results.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

He isn't coming back..... :sad:


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Well if the OP did find it with a dog I want to say Congrats on a great deer and all the effort you put in on finding him. Very well done. Like 25ft^ said it isnt funny at all if its joke.


----------



## Sam72 (Jan 17, 2011)

Kind of feel bad I just logged on today and havent been in suspense for as long as everyone else but I'm watching now. Hope to see pics soon!


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

this thread is all i could think of in class!!!!!


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

I wanna know what kind of dog and was it specially trained for game-tracking! And I want to see this beast of a buck!


----------



## goblue20 (Oct 26, 2010)

Definitely agree with staying off here until you've got horn in hand. Heck of a buck, hope he finds him. Crazy how many people are waiting on him to find it. Not looking so good though...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Did you find him?


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Really? It's 8:10 here in NY. Either you got him or you didn't...which is it OP?


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Been silent so far, but starting to lose it since someone said the deer has been located. Very glad to hear we still have hunters willing to work that hard to find one. Good luck and will be checking back to verify if he was found.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

RCL said:


> :bump:


did this thread really need a bump, JK haha


----------



## Schlep (Jun 17, 2011)

Some kind of update would be nice!


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree he needs to update here. 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm not by my computer


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I think we have our first lost deer thread 

Still hoping the OP finds his deer! If the weather in KY has been anything like PA, it has been some tough tracking. The Susquehanna River in Harrisburg is projected to crest at 26" which is 2nd highest all time. Only Agnes in '72 was higher at 32". It is going to be ugly!


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Heck, maybe our first (LOST HUNTER & DEER) Thread!!!!!!!!!!!



Perry24 said:


> I think we have our first lost deer thread
> 
> Still hoping the OP finds his deer! If the weather in KY has been anything like PA, it has been some tough tracking. The Susquehanna River in Harrisburg is projected to crest at 26" which is 2nd highest all time. Only Agnes in '72 was higher at 32". It is going to be ugly!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Did he find him, did he find him, did he find him????


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

dang, haven't been on since mid day, was hoping to see at least an update this evening


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I thought he found it. I was hoping to catch a peak!


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Good lucka nd hope you find him.


----------



## BowHuntnRedneck (Oct 5, 2006)

No update, he is usually on Kentuckyhunting.net alot with updates and pics and he hasn't posted since 8AM when he was going to meet his buddy with the dog. Hope he finds it, that's a buck of a lifetime.


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

I think someone else found it!!


----------



## ryan h (Feb 1, 2008)

try to get some sleep bud i know i couldn't good luck say some prayers it might help you never know


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Man this sucks I am going to have to use my employers time all night checking this thread on my phone


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

OP,
I wish you the very best of luck in finding your deer but if you don't find him it isn't the end of the world even though I know right now it may feel like it. Most all of us lose a deer at one point or another and nobody likes it but it's a part of hunting and it will happen. Don't beat yourself up over it and second guess yourself! Hope to see a pic of you holding some antlers soon!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I dunno, really, you could probably beat yourself up a little so you remember next time. Only you know what happened (rushed shot, etc). He did good and left him overnight though, probably is just looking in the wrong place. They always go where you don't expect them to go.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

redneckromeo said:


> OP,
> I wish you the very best of luck in finding your deer but if you don't find him it isn't the end of the world even though I know right now it may feel like it. Most all of us lose a deer at one point or another and nobody likes it but it's a part of hunting and it will happen. Don't beat yourself up over it and second guess yourself! Hope to see a pic of you holding some antlers soon!


Very well said.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

It was posted on the Kentucky forum that they didn't find the deer, even with the dog.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man if I lost that buck, I don't think I would hunt the rest of the year, unless of course another monster showed up. Keep at it though man, if he's not dead he might show up again.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh oh goodness what a let down im so sorry OP. You really need to get in there in a couple days and smell him out.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

good luck


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe he was not hit as hard as he thinks, it happens...man I hope that is not the case. Hope to hear some news from him personally soon.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Two things , it was found by another miles away, or he lives, my guess is, he lives, stay on em op the season is a long one still.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Perry24 said:


> I think we have our first lost deer thread
> 
> Still hoping the OP finds his deer! If the weather in KY has been anything like PA, it has been some tough tracking. The Susquehanna River in Harrisburg is projected to crest at 26" which is 2nd highest all time. Only Agnes in '72 was higher at 32". It is going to be ugly!


i live on the river in NY! it is going to be highest ever here!!


----------



## dontdrinkthekoo (Jul 25, 2010)

i subscribed to this thread yesterday and my email is filled with notifications that "there is a new post". i propose that nobody else posts anything until the OP writes in. I can't get any work done with my inbox being this full


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> I think we have our first lost deer thread
> 
> Still hoping the OP finds his deer! If the weather in KY has been anything like PA, it has been some tough tracking. The Susquehanna River in Harrisburg is projected to crest at 26" which is 2nd highest all time. Only Agnes in '72 was higher at 32". It is going to be ugly!


2 foot 2 inches huh? sounds like a real gulley washer!! LOL 

this rain sucks...


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Keep the corn there. Keep the camera there. Stay away for a week and go hunt it again. You might be suprised what u see. Just breath if you get another chance. Dont screw up twice or it will haunt you forever. Trust me. Almost identical story happened to me.


----------



## B Hicks (Oct 11, 2010)

We looked all day and the dog worked her but off...but no luck... That may be a positive thing, if the shot was not as I thought and maybe was not fatal... If the buck is dead, I promise we will look until we find him. The search will continue until he is found or shows back up on camera... I met the neighbor today and he was getting as many pics of him as I was.... Super nice guy, and he will be looking daily as well... Actually, I think if the buck if dead, it will be on his property... That is the direction it was headed. 

It can happen to any of us, but it sure sucks to be me right now......I feel terrible shooting a buck of this caliber, or for that matter any deer, and not making a quick recovery....

Thanks to all..... Will let you know if anything new develops.... 
Last edited by B Hicks; Today at 10:28 PM.


----------



## mnbowfisherman (Sep 6, 2010)

B Hicks said:


> We looked all day and the dog worked her but off...but no luck... That may be a positive thing, if the shot was not as I thought and maybe was not fatal... If the buck is dead, I promise we will look until we find him. The search will continue until he is found or shows back up on camera... I met the neighbor today and he was getting as many pics of him as I was.... Super nice guy, and he will be looking daily as well... Actually, I think if the buck if dead, it will be on his property... That is the direction it was headed.
> 
> It can happen to any of us, but it sure sucks to be me right now......I feel terrible shooting a buck of this caliber, or for that matter any deer, and not making a quick recovery....
> 
> ...


Best of Luck to You! Hopefully you find the Brute.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

B Hicks said:


> We looked all day and the dog worked her but off...but no luck... That may be a positive thing, if the shot was not as I thought and maybe was not fatal... If the buck is dead, I promise we will look until we find him. The search will continue until he is found or shows back up on camera... I met the neighbor today and he was getting as many pics of him as I was.... Super nice guy, and he will be looking daily as well... Actually, I think if the buck if dead, it will be on his property... That is the direction it was headed.
> 
> It can happen to any of us, but it sure sucks to be me right now......I feel terrible shooting a buck of this caliber, or for that matter any deer, and not making a quick recovery....
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, good luck hopefully he will turn up either alive or dead.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks for the update hicks. My guess is maybe a high or low hit and the deer is hurting a little but gonna make it. He'll prob lay low awhile


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Barry I'm off the next 2 days if you need any help let me know. I'm in L-Burg!


----------



## BuCk_CoMmAnDeR (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanx for the update! Sorry to hear that man...keep ya head up and get ready to stick another. I wish you luck and hope you find him if he's dead and if not hopefully he comes back. good luck


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Charman03 said:


> thanks for the update hicks. My guess is maybe a high or low hit and the deer is hurting a little but gonna make it. He'll prob lay low awhile


I'd have to agree with Charlie - I once walked up on a beauty 7 days after he was hit by a hunter on the neighoring property - he got up and fell over a few times as I approached, and it looked as if he hadn't moved from that spot the entire week - the leaves were matted with hair and blood, he was completely dehydrated a quick call to the neighbor and he was there in minutes with his bow - it was absolutley the deer he had the previous week and it was more than 2-miles from where he shot it and was looking, but allowing him to finish it off was the right thing to do on so many levels. I wish you the same luck as the hunter in my story and if there are any similarities between the two, hopefully your negihbor will do the right thing......

Joe


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


> I'd have to agree with Charlie - I once walked up on a beauty 7 days after he was hit by a hunter on the neighoring property - he got up and fell over a few times as I approached, and it looked as if he hadn't moved from that spot the entire week - the leaves were matted with hair and blood, he was completely dehydrated a quick call to the neighbor and he was there in minutes with his bow - it was absolutley the deer he had the previous week and it was more than 2-miles from where he shot it and was looking, but allowing him to finish it off was the right thing to do on so many levels. I wish you the same luck as the hunter in my story and if there are any similarities between the two, hopefully your negihbor will do the right thing......
> 
> Joe


Very cool story


----------



## boyd447 (Dec 25, 2008)

Did he let you look on his property then???


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

redneckone said:


> Thats one heck of a corn pile...good job hope you find him


Haha...I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

wonder how many miles away that deer was when the op heard him .....coughing up blood..


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

That was the right thing to do. Kudos!! Everyone should dongle same thing in that situation though I'm sure many wouldn't.


12-Ringer said:


> I'd have to agree with Charlie - I once walked up on a beauty 7 days after he was hit by a hunter on the neighoring property - he got up and fell over a few times as I approached, and it looked as if he hadn't moved from that spot the entire week - the leaves were matted with hair and blood, he was completely dehydrated a quick call to the neighbor and he was there in minutes with his bow - it was absolutley the deer he had the previous week and it was more than 2-miles from where he shot it and was looking, but allowing him to finish it off was the right thing to do on so many levels. I wish you the same luck as the hunter in my story and if there are any similarities between the two, hopefully your negihbor will do the right thing......
> 
> Joe


----------



## B Hicks (Oct 11, 2010)

boyd447 said:


> Did he let you look on his property then???


Yes, he did.... He wants him found as well... We both only shoot mature bucks, and he is only one on either of our hit list this year....at least that had shown up so far...
He is going to continue to look as well, on both farms...


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

IChim2 said:


> wonder how many miles away that deer was when the op heard him .....coughing up blood..


Dude dont be a tool with your negative comments this could be you next week. Everyone loses a deer and makes mistakes you included. The guy feels bad enough as it is and has busted his rump trying to find the deer so quit busting his chops.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

B Hicks said:


> We looked all day and the dog worked her but off...but no luck... That may be a positive thing, if the shot was not as I thought and maybe was not fatal... If the buck is dead, I promise we will look until we find him. The search will continue until he is found or shows back up on camera... I met the neighbor today and he was getting as many pics of him as I was.... Super nice guy, and he will be looking daily as well... Actually, I think if the buck if dead, it will be on his property... That is the direction it was headed.
> 
> It can happen to any of us, but it sure sucks to be me right now......I feel terrible shooting a buck of this caliber, or for that matter any deer, and not making a quick recovery....
> 
> ...


Hicks good luck finding him you have busted tail trying to find him brother. Be on buzzard and crow lookout the next 3-5 days hopefully if he is dead the birds will turn him up for you. Keep your chin up brother he may still be alive and well too. I commend you for keeping the search up for the amount of time you have and exhausting all means available to you. Do not let the trolls on here get you down with the negativity. Wish I lived close i would have been right out there with you.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

snoman4 said:


> Dude dont be a tool with your negative comments this could be you next week. Everyone loses a deer and makes mistakes you included. The guy feels bad enough as it is and has busted his rump trying to find the deer so quit busting his chops.


Wasn't being a tool..but if your going to single/call me out....how about calling out who said....probably coughing up corn...but don't single me out.Nobody wants to hear of a hunter loosing a deer ..we all hope for the best and there's a big difference between kidding or joking in a post than being negitive..which my post wasn't.Next time you climb someone for a little bit of kidding...go through and climb on who else was joking...and your wrong....thanks to good beagles...i've never lost a deer..not bragging..just a plain fact.


----------



## brownback (Aug 15, 2006)

IChim2 said:


> wonder how many miles away that deer was when the op heard him .....coughing up blood..


One in every bunch....now pat yourself on the back! Nobody else is going to:thumbs_do


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

IChim2 said:


> Wasn't being a tool..but if your going to single/call me out....how about calling out who said....probably coughing up corn...but don't single me out.Nobody wants to hear of a hunter loosing a deer ..we all hope for the best and there's a big difference between kidding or joking in a post than being negitive..which my post wasn't.Next time you climb someone for a little bit of kidding...go through and climb on who else was joking...and your wrong....thanks to good beagles...i've never lost a deer..not bragging..just a plain fact.


Yeah I saw his post too but he posted that about the bait from a trailcam pic, big deal, but you posted about the OP and what he heard after the shot and are poking fun of him because he did not find the deer after thinking he heard a death cough. There is a big difference bud if you cant see that there is no hope for you. You will lose one eventually everyone does regardless of dogs or not. The OP got dealt a bad hand with a rainstorm after he made the shot making fun of him just aint right in my book, especially after all he has done to try and recover this deer.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry you havn't found him yet hicks. I hope you either find him dead or get another crack at him and take him down quickly. Good luck either way and dont let this get you down.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

snoman4 said:


> Yeah I saw his post too but he posted that about the bait from a trailcam pic, big deal, but you posted about the OP and what he heard after the shot and are poking fun of him because he did not find the deer after thinking he heard a death cough. There is a big difference bud if you cant see that there is no hope for you. You will lose one eventually everyone does regardless of dogs or not. The OP got dealt a bad hand with a rainstorm after he made the shot making fun of him just aint right in my book, especially after all he has done to try and recover this deer.


I agree 100%


----------



## scottk517 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry You did not find him... Maybe this thread should be closed and another opened when you find him....


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I know a guy who shot a buck and thought he killed it when it reality he only got 1 lung. Here to find out he killed that same buck in gun season & when he gutted it, the 1 lung was toast. When he shot it in gun season, it came limpin in to a grunt call & that time he shot it in the neck to drop him right there.
If he is dead, I am sure the yotes are on to him & I would be watchin the sky for crows & turkey vultures(if you have the turkey vultures there).


----------



## iowamike (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll chime, good luck to the OP on finding the deer.

Just a note for you, I helped a budy on a very similiar tracking job. He thought he had made a good hit, right behind the shoulder as always but not a pass through. We picked up the trail a little further than normal from the shot but it was spraying out pink frothy blood feet from the trail the deer was on. I thought "dead deer no issues, probably find him in a matter of feet". long story short, lost the trail, never found the arrow, looked for days grid searching etc. no deer. He was bummed to say the least, big mature buck. We thought it was dead for sure based on the blood trail.

He had shot the deer in early November..... Another guy who hunts the property shot the same buck with his muzzleloader in January. One of his lungs was shriveled up but other wise the deer looked healthy as could be, he had no idea it had been hit earlier in the season.

Deer are tough critters, and big mature bucks in their prime are on a whole different level. One lung with no gut/liver could very well could mean a very live deer. Good luck.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Good luck...great buck!


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, thought he'd have found him by now. Hoping you still do !!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

B Hicks said:


> We looked all day and the dog worked her but off...but no luck... That may be a positive thing, if the shot was not as I thought and maybe was not fatal... If the buck is dead, I promise we will look until we find him. The search will continue until he is found or shows back up on camera... I met the neighbor today and he was getting as many pics of him as I was.... Super nice guy, and he will be looking daily as well... Actually, I think if the buck if dead, it will be on his property... That is the direction it was headed.
> 
> It can happen to any of us, but it sure sucks to be me right now......I feel terrible shooting a buck of this caliber, or for that matter any deer, and not making a quick recovery....
> 
> ...


Did the neighor allow you to come on his property to search? Just curious, as you seemed to believe thats where he likely is if dead.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Between you and your neighbor's cameras you should get another look at him, if he is alive. If neither of you guys get any pictures, then you should assume that he is dead.


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

scottk517 said:


> Sorry You did not find him... Maybe this thread should be closed and another opened when you find him....


:thumbs_up


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes it happens and usually with a big buck. Hicks keep looking if he is dead you or someone else will find him. Like already posted the birds can help you after a deer dies hours later. Crows, ravens, Hawks, and buzzards will all visit the carcass, not to mention fox, coyotes, and racoons. And also keep the faith that he is alive. I killed a big 8pt a couple years ago and he had a broadhed burried in his opposite shoulder, how the arrow missed both lungs is a mystery but one lung was deflated completely. The buck showed no sign of injury when I shot him. I still have the broadhead and never found the hunter that hit him, so I'm sure he thinks he lost the buck.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope you recover him.


Here's some additional thoughts:
Experience is the best teacher sometimes. A mature buck will usually circle a corn pile before coming in. When you saw him approaching,he had already done his homework and accepted that it was safe to come in and eat. With any decent wind(i'm assuming that's what you had), he would have fed for about 15 minutes. You had plenty of time to wait for a quartering away shot. I realize with a deer like that, you can't wait to get an arrow in him, but patience is what kills deer over corn. 


Again, hope you find him


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

scrapejuice said:


> Did the neighor allow you to come on his property to search? Just curious, as you seemed to believe thats where he likely is if dead.


yea, he did. we covered a ton of it.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

still no buck I assume?


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

dang sorry to hear you have yet to find it
hope he shows up for you either on foot or dead

keep you head up


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

18 pages...


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

What the crap? Did you find him? Oh the suspense.........................................................................................


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

White Wizzard said:


> What the crap? Did you find him? Oh the suspense.........................................................................................


nope


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

If ya wanna see a fresh kill from Joehunter..visit the Blacktail kill thread...the deer is in hand and down! West Coast...woop woop!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Who cares about his lost deer... Did you see bowhuntnsteve's avitar!


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Who cares about his lost deer... Did you see bowhuntnsteve's avitar!


yes i did......


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Who cares about his lost deer... Did you see bowhuntnsteve's avitar!


Steve has quite nack for picking avatars!


----------



## powerguy (Jul 9, 2010)

It sounds like a one lung hit to me, im sure he bedded down pretty close as long as you backed out of your stand quietly and didnt bump him. Good luck!! can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Dog gone it! I wish you had him. If you need any help holler ... but I will not promise I can shoot straighter in that situation. Nice try!


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Hope ya get him. You need a tracking dog to help u this time it seems. I bet you find him though!


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Still pulling for you man. Hoping he turns up in some form or fashion.


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

I feel confident that he's dead somewhere. Only problem is, if he is dead, by the time you find him, a full shoulder mount will be out of the question due to decay and critters eat'n on him.. Sad to see such a stud being euro mounted b/c a deer like that deserves a freak'n full body mount!


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

eric schmaus said:


> Lets face it guys, it aint gonna happen. Hate to say it but doesnt look good!


 Guess I was right after all.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Grid search it...get some friends together and a dog if possible.
Watch for crows too.

Good luck!


----------



## Edge 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Who cares about his lost deer... Did you see bowhuntnsteve's avitar!


I'd chew through a plexiglass wall to get at that...


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

RackAssasin said:


> I feel confident that he's dead somewhere. Only problem is, if he is dead, by the time you find him, a full shoulder mount will be out of the question due to decay and critters eat'n on him.. Sad to see such a stud being euro mounted b/c a deer like that deserves a freak'n full body mount!


He could still get him shoulder mounted would just have to get a cape from someone else. I have a cape in the freezer off a deer I killed last year that was a 6.5 yr old 7 point that I knew I wasnt going to mount but was a nice big deer and I knew someday someone could use it.


----------



## razorbackhunter (Jul 29, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Still no luck?


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Man, I'm sorry ya lost the Buck. Lets hope he shows up and he's OK.


----------



## s_ricketson (Nov 29, 2010)

just me but i would try to find some one with some good hounds and track him. hate to see a monster like that go to waste.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I was hoping you would find him, on the positive side deer can survive all kinds of ceazy things, I shot a little high (thought I spined him) on a buck about 8 years ago in November and lost him found part of my arrow but he had 3" and the broadhead still in him. Looked for three days found 3 beds in about a mile long track job than no blood. The 2nd to last weekend in January we had a little over a foot of snow and hear he comes looking so healthy buT this time when I shot him he only whent 30 yrds. I found my broadhead just under the spine in the back straps tottly healed around it. Your buck could be just healing and you might not see him for awile but keep your trail cams out for if he survives he might make another mistake of walking within your sights. Don't give up!


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

We have a 3 legged deer running on our property now that was wounded last year w/ a rifle by my aunt. The leg pretty much amputated itself and there is now a nub at the shoulder. she is filled out as much as the other deer and can still run just as fast. they are very tough creatures! Hope you come across him again


----------



## KyGaHunter (Apr 13, 2011)

s_ricketson said:


> just me but i would try to find some one with some good hounds and track him. hate to see a monster like that go to waste.


Maybe you should read the thread. He did have hounds out looking for it.


----------

